# "ugly" and "beautiful" photographers :D



## santino (Aug 23, 2005)

ok, this thread should be fun.
I've noticed that I kinda look... funny when I take pics.. so I would put myself in the "ugly" section 

how do you guys look when you take pics? (just post pics of you with your camera taking pics).
let's decide if you belong to the "ugly" or "beautiful" people.

start posting and I will follow (I don't have pics of me taking shots, honestly ).


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, I'll play along... 







I used to hate my photos... but I decided that I might as well like them because that's what everyone else sees.... 

What do you think? Ugly or Beautiful? (JonMikal's vote does not count  )


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 23, 2005)

Dunno - I think I clean up ok but this is an "everyday" shot so you tell me.


----------



## Calliope (Aug 23, 2005)

hmmm... I might be misunderstanding what you mean but here I am taking a photo of my hubby taking a photo of me:


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

I think Calliope is right...he wants to know what you look like while taking the picture.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

hehehe. I don't have a photo of me taking a photo... but I do know I look pretty funny. I fully squish my eye up into the eye cup.... and I'm left-eyed as well which means my whole face gets squished behind the camera. hehehe.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## photogoddess (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think Calliope is right...he wants to know what you look like while taking the picture.



I think Chase has more than one shot of me like that.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't have one either, but I'm quite certain I look awful. Face all scrunched up, probably frowning, hair yanked back...... nuttin' beautiful going on there.  

Here's Brad, though, peering into the Rollei. :heart: This is a bad scan of a Holga shot, I know, but I still think he's adorable  

......well, okay, Rollei users in general are hot. :mrgreen: Such a badass camera.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 23, 2005)

Have to say littleman looks damned sexy...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Have to say littleman looks damned sexy...


Man Arty, we need to go out on the town one of these nights....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Man Arty, we need to go out on the town one of these nights....


 
what happened to your other title little?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> OK, I'll play along...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i can see why.  i promise not to vote!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

The red highlights are long gone now


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2005)

You lucky yous who hide their whole faces behind the camera when taking photos! I have a tendency to have the camera on one half only, squeezing the other eye shut and therefore clearly and admittedly belonging to the "ugly" side! My sister once took a photo of me like that, that is when - horrified - I realised this. It will take some searching my files but I might come up with it eventually... if you are keen on it, that is????


----------



## ferny (Aug 24, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> hehehe. I don't have a photo of me taking a photo... but I do know I look pretty funny. I fully squish my eye up into the eye cup.... and I'm left-eyed as well which means my whole face gets squished behind the camera. hehehe.


Yeah you do. You posted it with your holidays ones, remember?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what happened to your other title little?


I get really bored of titles really fast... I guess I'm a bit ADHD...


----------



## bace (Aug 24, 2005)

This was taken with my camera and film...and I tought the photographer everything she knows.

That's all I got?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2005)

heheh guys, just visit the thread where we posted pics from Saffron Walden...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 24, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Yeah you do. You posted it with your holidays ones, remember?


 Oh yeah! I forgot about that one.
Not the most flattering photo but at least my muffin top in this photo is almost gone now! yippee!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Aug 24, 2005)

I heard the term muffin top for the first time last week...cracked me up.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 24, 2005)

hehehe. Yeah I'd never heard of it before either, until ferny here mentioned it not that long ago and I asked what it meant.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 24, 2005)

what does it mean?


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> what does it mean?



Yeah, what she said?


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 24, 2005)

Ugly bastard setting up a rig shot...


----------



## Alison (Aug 24, 2005)

At Joshua Tree, admiring the pretty cameras :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Aug 24, 2005)

T'is me!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 24, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 24, 2005)

I haven't had my pictures taken while setting up a shot, but this is close enough.  Ugly or pretty, I would have to stay I don't stand out.  Shot was taken when I still used the set settings rather manual, like I do now.

Now this is 40 pounds less, but I'm wearing the same shirt?  (I've lost 42 pounds since July 12, 2005) I set the shot up by taking a picture of my dad in the same spot and then giving him the camera with the settings.




Apparantly when I first bought it it was very big. But it the first image the sleeves were tight on my arm, the bottom one they are fairly loose.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 24, 2005)

hehe... a muffin top is the bit of belly that sticks out. (see my picture) hehehe. I reckon it's a great name for it.

This is bad... all these photos of rollei's is just making me want one more and more. Go away bad peoples! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 24, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> hehe... a muffin top is the bit of belly that sticks out. (see my picture) hehehe. I reckon it's a great name for it.


LOL
I didn't even notice! 
Thanks for explaining!  I wonder who comes up with these things!?!?  :meh:


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2005)

Old-ish photo of me 3 cameras ago.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

o.k.   I promised myself I was not going to do this, but the voices made me do it. 
  This is me on a trip to Memphis(whereing a blue shirt?  gheesh..I must have been a tourist. )
  Yeah...Im a dude with long hair...and yes, I still get calls from the 80's for their hair back. 
  Im sure I fit in the ugly catagory, cause the face gets all skrinched(is that even a word) I take the stance of a giraffe on crack, and usually walk away dizzy, from having one eye closed for too long.

I can hear the laugher now.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 






THis is the reason I have a very happy chiropractor.  Taking a 6'1" frame and compacting it into a pretzel is not good.  All that for a picture


----------



## ferny (Aug 25, 2005)

*sneaks up behind Vicky, grabs her muffin top and gives it a jiggle*


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

> Im sure I fit in the ugly catagory, cause the face gets all skrinched(is that even a word) I take the stance of a giraffe on crack, and usually walk away dizzy, from having one eye closed for too long.


You know what's scary... I think we can all relate to that! :shock:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

> *sneaks up behind Vicky, grabs her muffin top and gives it a jiggle*



OI!!

Security!

     Gawsh you're sneaky.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

Hang on, Chiller: the guy in your avatar *is *really YOU? I had thought it was some rock singer from when we were young...! :blushing: :blushing: :blushing:

Way cool to finally, at long, long last, getting to see your photo - which I did get to see all the while, only did I not think it would be you (but then I am not a devil in real life, either, ask the others!  Or not really...... ugh :scratch: )


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 25, 2005)

Chiller you remind me of Sammy Hagar from Van Halen. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 25, 2005)

he IS sammy hagar from van halen....!!!!!!!!

chiller, you actually remind me of someone else...who is it..?  you have the best hair...i would give anything to be a blonde.......that is beautiful hair..!!!

(hi sammy.....!!  or is it, robert plant???? do you ever get that???)

i'm a throw back to the 80's....kinda.... and a throw back to the 70's...hippie/rocker/goth.......we may yet take over the world!

is that a camera in your hands, or are you.. well, you know the rest  ..


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 25, 2005)

Raven you've hit the nail on the head - Robert Plant was the other one I was thinking!


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2005)

> I take the stance of a giraffe on crack


 Dang. I SO want to make that your next title. :mrgreen: 

That's probably going to be the funniest thing I read here all day; thanks for that Chiller!  

I thought it was a blonde Alice Cooper in your avatar; now that I know it's you I like it even better! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow...I wish I had Sammy or Roberts money.  I could by all the camera equipment I wanted.   I get stopped a lot on the street and get the..."I know you"  finger.    I would even be a stunt double for either one of those rockers. 
  Yes...La Foto...that is me in the avatar.  I had a feeling your horns werent real.  
  Thanks April...the hair is real.  Just sucks when Im in a store, and somebody says...."can I help you maam"  I am the ugliest, 6'1" maam, there are going to come across.  :lmao: 
Thank you everyone...


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *sneaks up behind Vicky, grabs her muffin top and gives it a jiggle*


 
you aint right man


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 25, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Wow...I wish I had Sammy or Roberts money. I could by all the camera equipment I wanted. I get stopped a lot on the street and get the..."I know you" finger. I would even be a stunt double for either one of those rockers.
> Yes...La Foto...that is me in the avatar. I had a feeling your horns werent real.
> Thanks April...the hair is real. Just sucks when Im in a store, and somebody says...."can I help you maam" I am the ugliest, 6'1" maam, there are going to come across. :lmao:
> Thank you everyone...


 
you da man Chiller! next haircut, send some my way :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

no it's ok... we had a big talk and decided on a roll for me on the forum.... didn't we pete?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you da man Chiller! next haircut, send some my way :mrgreen:



  Im trying to keep as much as possible, just in case I need to do a massive comeover one day.  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! I forgot about that one.
> Not the most flattering photo but at least my muffin top in this photo is almost gone now! yippee!



You really are kind of hot aren't you!  Even w/ the muffin top.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 25, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> THis is the reason I have a very happy chiropractor.  Taking a 6'1" frame and compacting it into a pretzel is not good.  All that for a picture


I like happy chiropractors! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

> You really are kind of hot aren't you!


wow... kind of hot..... i think that's almost, kind of the sort of nicest compliment I've ever had. hehehehe *jks* :mrgreen:

Thanks, that's sweet - and I'm in my geeky tourist clothes too. Awwww.


----------



## ferny (Aug 25, 2005)

> you aint right man


Ahhh, you just want me to wiggle your jiggle, don't you? 
*pinches Jon's cheek and gives it a gentle shake*

*notices to look onJon's face and thinks it may have been better to choose the cheek on his face....*



> no it's ok... we had a big talk and decided on a roll for me on the forum.... didn't we pete?


Yup. But I forget now, was it ham or cheese?  :greenpbl:



> You really are kind of hot aren't you! Even w/ the muffin top.


No-one ever said they were a bad thing. :blushing:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> I like happy chiropractors! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:



I think I would rather be going to a happy chiropractor, then a mad one..or one with a bad back.  It would be like going to a dentist who has false teeth.    So I just keep giving the chiro my money, he bends me in shapes only Stretch Armstrong(oh oh ..showed my age) could get into, and even though I feel good for about 20 minutes..the next day I get up feeling like a football team ran over my back.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 25, 2005)

hey chiller, i just noticed...you sure got pretty legs..!!!!

(since i'm from arkansas, you thought i would say " you sure gotta pretty mouth.." didnt ya?? can you say deliverence????  can you squeal like a pig???)

just kidding... 6.1 and your all accordian'd down like that??? i'm 5.7 and there is no way i could sit like that....none... and get up at all....if i'm that far down, someone better be bleeding..and it best be someone i really like.......oh, did i tell you good pictures??


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey chiller, i just noticed...you sure got pretty legs..!!!!
> 
> (since i'm from arkansas, you thought i would say " you sure gotta pretty mouth.." didnt ya?? can you say deliverence????  can you squeal like a pig???)
> 
> just kidding... 6.1 and your all accordian'd down like that??? i'm 5.7 and there is no way i could sit like that....none... and get up at all....if i'm that far down, someone better be bleeding..and it best be someone i really like.......oh, did i tell you good pictures??



  Hi April....I maybe 6'1" but 5'2" of that is leg.   Kidding girl... :lmao:   But it sure was a long way down.  The weather is way different .  :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 25, 2005)

do you mean in memphis or down on the ground the weather is different???

and i'm thinking if you can do all that with your legs, you may not need a chiripractor, if you stayed up on the 6'1 level....

an elf trying to be a hobbit!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

I just made the test. It pulls and hurts, but I can still sit like that... and I am even OLDER than Chiller!!!! There you are! (But my legs are no 5'2"!!!!!! Oh no. My whole self is only a 5'5", I would guess, if at all). But I still range among the "ugly" photographers... and somewhere there is the proof pic for it, but I still haven't found it.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

Yay, here we go. I undug it in a very hidden folder...
My photographer's face all squished and wrinkled, nose flattened and all that jazz, just for a photo ... but at least at the time my brother took this photo, my "big Canon" was still okay *sniff-sniff*:


----------



## photong (Aug 25, 2005)

How can you people tell, they all have something infront of their faces!!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 25, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Yay, here we go. I undug it in a very hidden folder...
> My photographer's face all squished and wrinkled, nose flattened and all that jazz, just for a photo ... but at least at the time my brother took this photo, my "big Canon" was still okay *sniff-sniff*:


 
your sister's like me....right eye dominant or something like that.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

shweet piccuas everybody.  chiller, your hair is...killer. hahah i love rhyming.

my fave so far is bace's though.  






there is an older one


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> wow... kind of hot..... i think that's almost, kind of the sort of nicest compliment I've ever had. hehehehe *jks* :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks, that's sweet - and I'm in my geeky tourist clothes too. Awwww.



Weeellllll, I am married.  And I'm going out on a limb just to tell you that.  :mrgreen:    :heart:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 25, 2005)

hey, thebeginning....good side you show..!!   :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Yay, here we go. I undug it in a very hidden folder...
> My photographer's face all squished and wrinkled, nose flattened and all that jazz, just for a photo ... but at least at the time my brother took this photo, my "big Canon" was still okay *sniff-sniff*:



  But ...but...where are the horns LaFoto?      That is the camera face...and then there is the classic noseprint on the back of the camera.   I always find myself giving it a wee wipe. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

hahaha, i worried about that after i posted it.   ohhh well.  i usually dont look too too silly when i shoot actually, but i didnt want to get on one knee in that water


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> do you mean in memphis or down on the ground the weather is different???
> 
> and i'm thinking if you can do all that with your legs, you may not need a chiripractor, if you stayed up on the 6'1 level....
> 
> an elf trying to be a hobbit!!!



  I have been told that April...stay on your feet....and a...   A hobbit.??? :???: those little furry feeted dudes?  YIKES.. :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 25, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Weeellllll, I am married. And I'm going out on a limb just to tell you that. :mrgreen:  :heart:


 
you sick puppy....you know she's only 14 don't ya? :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you sick puppy....you know she's only 14 don't ya? :greenpbl:


OK, I'll take her! :mrgreen:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

was that a joke??


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> was that a joke??


Was what a joke?


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

i mean, is she really 14?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i mean, is she really 14?


No, she's like 20 or so... doesn't really matter to me though.... I'm 17, right inbetween.


----------



## Corry (Aug 25, 2005)

She's not 14...she's like...20..something.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> She's not 14...she's like...20..something.


You're late again Core....


----------



## Corry (Aug 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You're late again Core....



Meh, whatever.


----------



## ferny (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't you people check profiles for DOB's?  
She's a year younger than me, just had her 21st. 

Mmmm, I'm hungy. Got any cake I can have, Vicky?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Don't you people check profiles for DOB's?
> She's a year younger than me, just had her 21st.
> 
> Mmmm, I'm hungy. Got any cake I can have, Vicky?


 
:lmao:


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 25, 2005)

here is me...i took it in the mirror (thats why everything is backwards  )


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> No, she's like 20 or so... doesn't really matter to me though.... I'm 17, right inbetween.


 

ah ok, i didnt think so.  

oh, and me too.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

Hhahaha! Well what a shock I got this morning when I read this thread... you're all debating my age.

I'm 21 (or am I?.... ) and yes, just had my birthday a couple of weeks ago. 

Sorry, I've got no cake, but I do have plenty of muffins!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 25, 2005)

happy belated birthday!!


----------



## tempra (Aug 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hhahaha! Well what a shock I got this morning when I read this thread... you're all debating my age.
> 
> I'm 21 (or am I?.... ) and yes, just had my birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Sorry, I've got no cake, but I do have plenty of muffins!



Happy belated, you can't beat a good muffin - or so I've been told


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 25, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I think I would rather be going to a happy chiropractor, then a mad one..or one with a bad back. It would be like going to a dentist who has false teeth.  So I just keep giving the chiro my money, he bends me in shapes only Stretch Armstrong(oh oh ..showed my age) could get into, and even though I feel good for about 20 minutes..the next day I get up feeling like a football team ran over my back.


 
Hey, if ya ever need a good chiro, the one I work for is awesome


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 25, 2005)

I just went to the chiropractor today... it hurt like hell because he had to loosen up my jaw muscles...
For some reason they were spasing out.


----------



## ferny (Aug 26, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've got no cake, but I do have plenty of muffins!


hat's kinda what I meant.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 26, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> here is me...i took it in the mirror (thats why everything is backwards  )



Whew, the towell rack being backwards was really _trippin me out man!!!_


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 26, 2005)

you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I just went to the chiropractor today... it hurt like hell because he had to loosen up my jaw muscles...
> For some reason they were spasing out.



Hmm stepped on any rusty nails lately?  Sounds like tetanus.... 

After I graduate I fully expect you all to drop your current docs, and start flying in to visit my office for your chiropractic care....  

I think I have Wed Jan 18th, 2006 at 1:00 pm still open...


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 26, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Hmm stepped on any rusty nails lately? Sounds like tetanus....
> 
> After I graduate I fully expect you all to drop your current docs, and start flying in to visit my office for your chiropractic care....
> 
> I think I have Wed Jan 18th, 2006 at 1:00 pm still open...


 
thats perfect...i think im going to have quite the kink in my neck


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Hmm stepped on any rusty nails lately?  Sounds like tetanus....
> 
> After I graduate I fully expect you all to drop your current docs, and start flying in to visit my office for your chiropractic care....
> 
> I think I have Wed Jan 18th, 2006 at 1:00 pm still open...


No, I don't think it's tetanus... :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 26, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hey, if ya ever need a good chiro, the one I work for is awesome


  Is he in Toronna?  Im giving mine a few more weeks, and if I dont feel better, my Chiro is toast.  I just think he likes to bend people, see what type of human art he can make.  :lmao:


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2005)

does it count?








 

oki, heres the second one...ive posted it somewhere the other day though...







 :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

haha, that's a great shot Anua! :lmao:


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks, he he


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

Anua... you should confuse people by photoshoping the OLYMPUS on your strap and making it not mirrored...


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 26, 2005)

anua...great shot... i love that.....cool!


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> start posting and I will follow (I don't have pics of me taking shots, honestly ).



well, peter? where are they? we are waiting.....

migiem, migiem, kolego, raz, raz,!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> well, peter? where are they? we are waiting.....
> 
> migiem, migiem, kolego, raz, raz,!!! ha ha ha ha


yes, yes... go to the mirror now!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 28, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> does it count?
> 
> :mrgreen:



You bet it does, every time you post a picture of yourself Anua it makes my day that much brighter.

:heart:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 28, 2005)

Here's what I have, or at least that comes close to the topic:


----------



## santino (Aug 29, 2005)

here you are, the final, me 

a classical Santino shot, half angry-half mad lookin' but warm hearted and kind 






migiem, migiem i jestem, "mjenja"


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet!  Santino, you haven't been around nearly enough lately.  I really have been missing your posts!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 29, 2005)

cool shot santino.

everyone should post a mirror shot!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 31, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> your sister's like me....right eye dominant or something like that.



Wait, I had no idea most people used their left eye :mrgreen:
I guess I'm right eye dominant too then 

I'll get back to you when I have one of me :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright, alright..I'll post.  

Here's me..sorry for the unfortunate perspective! 

Sitting on the dock of the bay:


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2005)

Aw...I guess I killed the thread.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 3, 2005)

Nope!  I tried to get a camera weilding self portrait a couple days ago, but forgot to put the ISO back down to 200, and ended up with something quite ugly...


----------



## surfingfireman (Sep 5, 2005)

Pretty much sucks that I hardly ever get on here anymore so I am a bit behind on this thread, but here is a shot of me in action as a wedding photographer.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 5, 2005)

Niiice! Is that your "crouching tiger, hidden photographer" pose?


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 6, 2005)

Most people would've seen it but for those that haven't...






:mrgreen:


----------



## spiralout (Sep 6, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Wait, I had no idea most people used their left eye :mrgreen:
> I guess I'm right eye dominant too then
> 
> I'll get back to you when I have one of me :greenpbl:



After looking at the pictures, there really are a bunch of lefties!  Weird!

Hmm... here are a couple of me.  I may have posted them earlier.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually, if you use your left eye to look through the viewfinder, that means that you're "left-eye dominant".

You can tell because if while you're looking through the viewfinder, you open your other eye.... you'll mainly be able to see the viewfinder view. You'll be able to see the other eye's view, but your viewfinder eye will be 'dominant' and clearer.


----------

